# Sydney Harbour Landscape



## Bennymiata (Mar 19, 2012)

Took this the other night.
Very low res, I'm afraid, but some interesting light through the clouds IMHO.

5 shots. Canon 60D with 24-105L.
Hope you like it.


----------



## mike_s_one (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice capture, very well done! I love Sydney!


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 19, 2012)

these are some of mine
showing the range of the 28-300 vs the 16-35 wide


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bennymiata

Great shot! I particularly like the colours of the 1st photo -those shades of blue - and with the lighter sky / dark clouds and lights (on bridge and in the city) make a beautiful balance.

As an Aussie... it's an emotive and iconic image of our largest city - though I'm also glad to say I don't live in Sydney - as at this stage in my life I prefer the quieter pace & more community orientation of Adelaide... 

Also, thanks wickidwombat for your images... a nice different perspective.

Cheers. 

Paul


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome shots guys. It's been almost 15 years since I last been to Sydney/Australia but hope to come back soon. That was back in the days of film before I knew what the heck I was really doing. Can't wait to go back with my 5d 3 and lenses and really go to town with them.


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2012)

Such a photogenic harbour.




Long Exposure by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




Sydney by Scott_Henry, on Flickr


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 20, 2012)

A couple more for you that I took in January.

The shot of the bridge was done using a star filter.
I think it makes the lights on the bridge look nice.


----------



## AUGS (Mar 20, 2012)

Heres another I took last summer - you can tell because the sun was shining...


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

wickid, just curious what you did to get such a warm shot... was that light pollution, some special event such as firework smoke/fog, special on camera/post processing filters? Just curious.


----------



## mike_s_one (Mar 20, 2012)

My take of the impressive skyline at night:


----------



## agierke (Mar 20, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> wickid, just curious what you did to get such a warm shot... was that light pollution, some special event such as firework smoke/fog, special on camera/post processing filters? Just curious.



my guess is that it is simply the white balance that has been exaggerated via the HDR processing. i have had similar results at night with HDR with the colors shifting to the warmer side.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 20, 2012)

Those are some great shots of the Sidney skyline. I hope to get there next year and experiment a little with night shots. The bar has been set very high.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> wickid, just curious what you did to get such a warm shot... was that light pollution, some special event such as firework smoke/fog, special on camera/post processing filters? Just curious.


no it was raining all day and the cloud was super low thats why the sky isn't black it was a break in the rain and those shots are 5 exposures 1 stop increments run through photomatix all the colours on the opera house were because there was some event where they were projecting images onto the sails viewed from circular quay
I didnt adjust any colours or saturation (other than what photomatix does itself) I really should re-proccess these using luminosity masks.


----------

